# Loading logs without equipment



## 300zx_tt (Mar 23, 2017)

during my scrounges I come across some nice 8-10' sections of trees that would be perfect to mill. I have picked up most of what me and my younger brother can manage to load by hand. Our last log, a 6 foot 16" diameter shagbark hickory (estimated at 550lbs) was a rough time, and it was probably the biggest we could handle. So I'm wondering if there is a way to load logs onto my flatbed with a winch and some ramps. 
The idea is to mount a winch onto my headache rack and reinforce it. Rig up a strap around the log and drag it up The ramps. 

The "ramps" are just scrap iron I had laying around the only 8' piece of anything I had around. 




My question is if I have a 5000lb winch will I be able to lift a log that's 3500lbs with the setup I have? If not what would be the max weight I could drag or roll up the ramps? 

These are not the ramps I will use, I don't think they are strong enough. 

I'm also open to Other ideas, I thought this up on the can, so I haven't put a ton of thought into it lol 
I'm just tired of cutting up nice wood for firewood all the time.


----------



## jr27236 (Mar 23, 2017)

You can use pvc pipes as rollers and give it a run see if it makes it easier to drag


----------



## dancan (Mar 23, 2017)

Parbuckle the logs on the ramps or set up a davit or truck crane .


----------



## 300zx_tt (Mar 23, 2017)

dancan said:


> Parbuckle the logs on the ramps or set up a davit or truck crane .




That was my other thought was to wrap the winch line around the log and let the winch roll it up. Apparently it's called a "parbuckle". So now that I know it will work what size winch should I get? I can't see many logs heavier than 3000lbs as my capacity is only 4000lbs. Most log weights would more than likely be in the 1500-2000 lbs. ramps are 8' and the bed is 40" off the ground.


----------



## dancan (Mar 23, 2017)

Since you're rolling the logs you should be able to get away with a small winch but the duty cycle and amount of time required to run the winch will polly kill a small winch .
An 8000lb or bigger should be cheap enough down there but if you could score a pto winch to run off of the truck would be the best option .


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 23, 2017)

Also keep in mind that winch ratings are for the wrap on the drum. Each subsequent wrap takes the winch rating down, but I don't remember the formula.

BUT... since you will be parbbuckling the logs, the load on the winch will be cut in half. And you aren't lifting them....


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 23, 2017)

You could likely forgo the winch using a nice cant hook/peavey and stop blocks between setting the hook/peavey.


----------



## ironpirate (Mar 24, 2017)

With your setup id would say parbuckling is the way to go for sure. Ive loaded 4ft diameter white pine logs 10ft long onto my one ton log truck using this method. It works great. Just be sure to have some good chocks so you can adjust the cable on the log if necessary...and by all means be careful when you do this...if it goes bad a big log will plant you in the ground!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tnflatbed (Mar 24, 2017)

I've actually had thought about doing something like this in the past and this video came to mind.  If I were to do this on a regular basis I think I would design something that would be modular so I could pull on to the bed from either side or front. But you can see he's not using a very large winch


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 24, 2017)

It is easy to loads logs with a winch once you have some experience doing it. Here in California we do not have much level ground it appears that you do so that changes things a bit. I need a winch to move anything more than 500 lbs. In my case I built a self contained gas powered winch. If you can drive to your logs then you have a major part of your problem solved. A 2,000 lb winch could easily load a 6,000 lb log onto your truck, however it will take some time to do so. You will need some snatch blocks. Each time a snatch block is used it doubles the load capacity but makes the winch have to pull the cable twice as far. I use embankments to my advantage when ever possible. If you have smaller trees or long limbs to put on the side of your truck to aid in rolling the logs onto your truck it will be helpful. Some times I rough cut a few choice logs then take the slabs back to my yard where they can be planed. You will find that rolling your logs is much more productive than dragging them every where. TN has the right idea with loading them side ways works well. Thanks


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 24, 2017)

If I had a dedicated truck or trailer I would do something like this (), in fact I have been contemplating doing one in my pickup, or building a flatbed and installing a rear roller and arch like an oil field truck.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 24, 2017)

A bit more deluxe, but might give you some ideas:



Philbert


----------



## 300zx_tt (Mar 24, 2017)

dave_dj1 said:


> If I had a dedicated truck or trailer I would do something like this (), in fact I have been contemplating doing one in my pickup, or building a flatbed and installing a rear roller and arch like an oil field truck.



I follow Matt Cremona on instagram and saw that awhile ago. That was my original plan but this truck is used for more than just logs/ firewood. I think I'm gonna go with a 5000lb winch. Harbor freight has one for $169.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Mar 24, 2017)

Philbert said:


> A bit more deluxe, but might give you some ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



That's pretty slick but I'm sure it's spendy!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 24, 2017)

300zx_tt said:


> That's pretty slick but I'm sure it's spendy!


I like the video because it shows another way to mount and use a winch. Some guys see this and come up with their own versions.

Philbert


----------



## dancan (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's a vid of a davit and a simple hydraulic winch loading a trailer .



While they're only loading smaller stuff the process would be the same for bigger , you'd just handle it different .


----------



## dancan (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's a better vid with some bigger logs


----------



## tnflatbed (Mar 24, 2017)

Well this thread has got me thinking, I might just have to break out the welder as I have been rolling some ideas around in my head for a while. (lot of free space up there to do that ). I built myself a removable hoist that I'm thinking of utilizing the pockets for removable pulleys with a bed mounted winch, possibly some type of arch or gin pole setup. If anything it will make for a good post


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 24, 2017)

What are your reasons for wanting to bring the wood home in log lengths? I can see it if you're stock piling the logs to process later.
I like to buck and split right in the woods if I can. So far I have been lucky in my scrounging that I have been able to do that.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Mar 24, 2017)

dave_dj1 said:


> What are your reasons for wanting to bring the wood home in log lengths? I can see it if you're stock piling the logs to process later.
> I like to buck and split right in the woods if I can. So far I have been lucky in my scrounging that I have been able to do that.



I want to mill it, I currently have a bunch of little black walnut logs and hickory to mill up, I also have access to white oak, red oak, walnut and elm that's 25-35" in diameter. I'd hate to just cut it up into firewood. I usually try and keep a 10' section of trunk if it's solid to slab up. I've sold some logs to a few local guys as well. My cousin and uncle are both into furniture making and have told me several times they'd buy some live edge slabs if I come across something that's cool or has crazy grain.


----------



## tnflatbed (Mar 24, 2017)

I think the OP wanted to be able to mill them. I know personally it kinda hurts me to cut up some nice logs but I don't have a mill so it all gets whittled up for heat. I have dropped quite a few that would have made grade logs if I had the machinery for it.


----------



## dancan (Mar 25, 2017)

Not much equipment .


----------



## Woody912 (Mar 25, 2017)

dancan said:


> Since you're rolling the logs you should be able to get away with a small winch but the duty cycle and amount of time required to run the winch will polly kill a small winch .
> An 8000lb or bigger should be cheap enough down there but if you could score a pto winch to run off of the truck would be the best option .


I think a manual boat winch would do the job as long as one does not mind using some elbow grease


----------



## dancan (Mar 25, 2017)

Worth watching


----------



## dancan (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## 300zx_tt (Mar 25, 2017)

I will be parbuckling for sure, I thought of the idea but didn't think it would work because the cable would need to be centered perfectly for it to work. 

Anybody have any cheap winch suggestions? Harbor freight? Smittybuilt? Random eBay brand?


----------



## Woody912 (Mar 25, 2017)

dancan said:


> Worth watching




I think that first fall was about one RCH away from being a barberchair


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 25, 2017)

300zx_tt said:


> I will be parbuckling for sure, I thought of the idea but didn't think it would work because the cable would need to be centered perfectly for it to work.
> 
> Anybody have any cheap winch suggestions? Harbor freight? Smittybuilt? Random eBay brand?



I have a Smittybuilt 10K on my Jeep with synthetic rope, it's wireless or wired. It has gotten me out of a couple of jams, not sure how it would hold up with constant use but I thought the price was fair.
I have and have had several HF cheap 2500, 3500# winches and they have held up great. I have a 2500 on my forklift and that thing has been used to death and keeps on ticking. My friend has a Quadratec winch on his Jeep, seems to be a good winch. The one he had before that one was a Mile Marker 9k and that was as tough a winch as I've ever seen. I think if you respect any of the cheaper winches you will be fine with pretty much any of them. My last Jeep I had a Warn M8000 and it was a good winch. I do like the wireless feature now though.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 26, 2017)

300zx_tt said:


> I will be parbuckling for sure, I thought of the idea but didn't think it would work because the cable would need to be centered perfectly for it to work.
> 
> Anybody have any cheap winch suggestions? Harbor freight? Smittybuilt? Random eBay brand?


It does not need to be centered perfect. When I am in doubt I run two cables around the log a short distance back and winch away. Thanks


----------



## dancan (Mar 26, 2017)

Woody912 said:


> I think that first fall was about one RCH away from being a barberchair


You been watching AvE ? 

Mighty Mouse Logging LLC


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a HF 12K winch, it has a very short duty cycle, something like 6 mins out every half hour? (I think) Over heating it, voids the warr...

I also have a Warn 12K winch and it will run quite a while even pulling heavy loads and if run long enough it has "thermal over protection" that will "kick out", (and auto reset when it cools) but I've never had it kick out even one time.

You could burn out a few HF winches to get the price of the Warn though... lol

I've par-buckled a lot of logs on trailers, some times using a cum-a-long, it's slooooow but it gets the job done!

I've also par-buckled more than a few logs off my trailers too,







SR


----------



## Picaso (Apr 5, 2017)

well gentleman Im glad that I have something "new" to add to the list of suggestions here. I have no loading/unloading equipment other than myself and basic tools. (peavey, hands, chain, trailer, cart, etc. ) im always having to find a way to move pieces/logs/slabs by hand, and usually alone. 

After going through adding a winch to my trailer, I still had to deal with extra battery, rigging etc.. and I had an underpowered winch to be dragging full logs up on the trailer. I used the method from the side but i dont have a good trailer for that setup. Plus the impact of logs dropping from side and hitting the deck full tilt felt like my springs were going to retire to FL. It was slow and dragging logs was messing up the decking. 

I have tried pipes as others have suggested but on uneven terrain it can be a pain to push. Also up significant inclines you have to rely on separate tools to aid in pushing (come-along) or stopping it from coming back at you. (or if the log is too uneven the pipes miss in places and require repositioning often). Not good enough.

Anyways, necessity being the mother of invention I had a eureka and decided to use conveyor rollers. This is the cats meow of hand loading/unloading. I can easily load and move anything up to the max payload my trailer can carry - 2500 lbs. My conveyors hold 5000lb each. I can move slabs as is or for logs i bring a scrap offcut of osb or ply .. oddball logs no problem. My 6yr old son can push a 500+ lb chunk of wood on flat terrain and not break a sweat (ok maybe a little sweat-he sweats a lot like his dad). I have never gone back. A week or two ago I scrounged and hauled out a fresh oak stump covered in burl that was 36" dia and 48" long (and very lopsided) through very uneven forest terrain by myself. It was every bit of 600 lb and couldnt be rolled - I couldn't risk damaging the burl on the sides. Just slides right up onto the trailer and unloading couldn't be easier. Green 24" dbh cherry logs 10' long.. safely unloads in seconds. (sounding like an infomercial now). Look at this pic: 45" dia ash slab 7' long on my trailer and 8" thick! those were heavy sob's. Right up and on the trailer, and slides right off. like buttah 


Oh, and to make it even easier.. those of you who have a winch (even a cheapy) can let the winch do the pulling- it is hardly even taxed. 

I could go on with examples and advice but I'll leave it open to anyone who wants more info to pm me.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Apr 7, 2017)

Welp I picked up a harbor freight winch and mounted it to the side of my truck, and I used the steel "ramps" I posted in the first picture, braced them with some rounds so they only spanned 4-5 foot. Parbuckeled a white oak log that's 9' x 21" small end and 25" on the big end. I'll try and post some pictures when I get to a laptop.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice! I just wanted to say that the wireless remote is an awful nice feature to have on a winch. I had to use mine Wednesday to get my tractor un stuck. I was on the tractor and chocked the wheels on the Jeep and slowly let the clutch out and winched in and it came right out.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Apr 7, 2017)

So I hooked my winch cable to the underside of my bed, little bit of an issue because it was teetering on the edge of my truck, I don't have a cant hook yet so I had to just use good old fashion elbow grease. Good thing my brother was there to help! Estimated weight was 1700lbs. Next time it'll work flawlessly. I didn't even center up the cable, I was so excited to start winching!


----------

